# Super Nintendo World: Vergnügungspark soll ab Februar eröffnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Super Nintendo World: Vergnügungspark soll ab Februar eröffnen*

						Die Universal Studios in Osaka, Japan, erhalten eine neue Themenwelt, die es Besucher ermöglicht, Super Mario zu erleben. Die Super Nintendo World soll - trotz weltweiter Coronavirus-Pandemie - im Februar eröffnen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Super Nintendo World: Vergnügungspark soll ab Februar eröffnen*


----------



## Amigo (3. Dezember 2020)

Beim nächsten Asientrip...


----------



## Doitschland (3. Dezember 2020)

Und das mitten in der Corona Zeit... klingt nach einem guten Plan... nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2020)

Und wieder ein Grund mehr für eine Japan-Tour. Irgendwann...inshallah


----------



## Basileukum (3. Dezember 2020)

Wollte schon immer mal nach Japan, die haben ja alles, Hochkultur, gutes Essen, und viele kleine gelbe schafe Schnecken, und wenn da in der Gegend rumreist triffst nur Japaner, das Nintendoding würde ich da gerade auch noch mitnehmen.


----------

